# Are BlueTooth Hondas unicorns?



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

I can't find a EU2200ITAN anywhere. Have been on a waiting list for several months now. Where are they? Dealer said he doesn't know when he will get any. Any ideas?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well they are in and out!
shipping is the issue as well as back order line.
have you tried northern tool?
*https://www.northerntool.com/*


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Yep. Second place I tried. Backordered. I have a buyer for my EU2000 but I'm not letting go of it until I can buy its replacement.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Backordered.


Welcome to the COVID end-game. Tesla has over 10,000 new cars parked waiting for one backordered component...

At Jack's the Estimated Ship Date for New Orders: 5/31/2021


https://www.mowersatjacks.com/product-details/honda/664240


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Why do you need to be "connected" to your generator?? A generator is an analog system - an engine driving an alternator to produce power.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> Why do you need to be "connected" to your generator?


So that when the power is out and it's -20F you don't have to go out to the shed to check how much fuel is left... Not a "need", but nice; like heated car seats and air conditioning.

*Honda My Generator App + Bluetooth® Capability*

Remote start/stop: Can start or stop the generator engine from a distance (remote starting requires electric start capability)
Remote monitoring: Displays power output level and remaining fuel level (fuel level is only for models that have a fuel sensor)
Receive notifications: Can receive error and maintenance alerts


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

tabora said:


> So that when the power is out and it's -20F you don't have to go out to the shed to check how much fuel is left...


Get a cap with a 1/4" npt fuel port and run an external tank. I run both 6gal and 12gal tanks for many many engines (generators, boats, etc). See link for an example:








Extended Run Gas Cap with Brass Hose for Honda EU1000i EU2000i EU2200i EU3000i | eBay


WIDELY APPLICATION: Works for Honda EU1000i, EU2000i, EU2200i, EU2200ic, EU3000i Handi, Champion 2000watt, Westinghouse 2200watt, WH2200iXLT. Aluminum Extended Run Fuel Gas Cap For Honda Generator EU1000i EU2000i EU2200i.



www.ebay.com





At 8hrs run time on a tank (a hair less than a gallon, we'll round up to 8hrs/gal) that is 48 hours run time on 6 gallons, or 96hrs run time on 12gal. That ~8hr figure is based on 1/4 load average.

How often do you need to check the gas level in, say, 48 hours??? If you want to run the small less than a gal internal tank for extended running - why when its so easy to get a couple days run time with an external tank?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

FlyFisher said:


> How often do you need to check the gas level in, say, 48 hours?


When it's -20F and blowing 30kts, I'd like to not have to go out at all... 😁

Mostly I think having my phone tell me it's time to change the oil in an extended run situation would be priceless.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin tab!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Why?

1. Not that the most popular generator of all time needs assistance with its used merchantability to a second owner, but far, far into the future, when I want to sell it the BlueTooth capability will attract buyers from the younger generation, increasing the population of potential buyers, youngsters who can no more grasp the concept of analog than I can the need for a FaceBook page.

2. So my little BlueTooth Honda can check its FacedBook page.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lmao!
untill it is hacked!
or turned off by ransom ware!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

3. And everything Tabora said!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Paul, I have questions:

1. Does the Companion EU2200 have everything the iTAN standard version has, but ADDS a 30amp plug? Or does it give up something because of the 30-amp plug.
2. Will the Companion EU2200 parallel it up with the EU3000 or the EU7000? _If I wanted to. _

Local dealer has the BlueTooth EU2200 Companion in stock for $1099 and will have the EU2200i in stock later this week for $920. I'm wondering if it is worth the additional $170 for that 30-amp plug. I need the EU2200 for traveling, and foresee getting the 3000 or the 7000 in the future for storm duty. Was thinking it would be handy if the Companion would connect to them.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

I have two EU2200is with Bluetooth, the non-Companion model. The Companion model is marketed to RVers with 30 amp power. I found an eBay seller two months ago that had them in stock.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ground Fault said:


> Paul, I have questions:
> 
> 1. Does the Companion EU2200 have everything the iTAN standard version has, but ADDS a 30amp plug? Or does it give up something because of the 30-amp plug.
> 2. Will the Companion EU2200 parallel it up with the EU3000 or the EU7000? _If I wanted to. _
> ...


stick with the exact same model of inverter unit for the parallel.
bad things can happen when pairing different models.
and stick with 2000 with 2000, and 2200 with 2200.
there is enough difference to cause long term damage mixing old with the new...
not worth the risk.

we just use the standard gen and then do a heavy duty cord with 2 sets of wires from the gens to what every you need on the rv socket... 30 amp or 50 amp.
pm me if you need parts links for how to make your own hd parallel cords.
if you are skilled you can save a bunch of bucks!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay, thanks for the info. I'll stick with the standard unit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i like the 2 regular outlets on the front for lights outside etc.
and the resale is better on the standard gens.
faster as most want the standard gen set.

did you get your easy start yet for the ac unit?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> 1. Does the Companion EU2200 have everything the iTAN standard version has, but ADDS a 30amp plug? Or does it give up something because of the 30-amp plug.


I have the EU2200i, non BT version (a couple years old now). When I was looking at them I was contemplating going with the companion model with the 30a plug instead. 

After thinking about it - for the small generator I have no use for a 30a plug on the small generator. It's use for me is small 120v power needs.

At the time I did not have a more powerful generator. My open frame, as I found, was actually not as strong as the EU2200i for starting motors, but for 99.9% of the uses I have for the generators they both had plenty of power (the EU2200i being significantly more efficient on fuel). My goal was to add a larger generator to the fleet - which I did about a week ago (15kw - I think its too big of a jump up, though - something in the 6-8kw mid range would be ideal to have also). With that thought - going away from the paralleling of EU2200i's for more power and going to other generators entirely - it made no sense to get the companion with the 30a plug.

On the other side of the coin, if you are on the thought process of paralleling another EU2200i I would similarly suggest it does not make sense to get the companion unit with the 30a plug - right now. If you upgrade later THEN get the companion model. The reason being you can't use the 30a plug to its capacity without 2 EU2200i's so if you start with one why not get the one with 2x 5-20's? If you get both EU2200's at the same time then get one of each. Otherwise, just get the one with the 2 5-20's.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'll get the standard unit as each of you cited valid reasons. Paul, I have not gone the easy start route. Rather, I went another direction. I have bought two new 12,000Btu 120-volt window units. One for replacing the aged same unit I use daily in this office, and one to keep as a backup for storm duty. Last hurricane we cooled two bedrooms adequately with a 6000 Btu window unit (may be an 8000, I forget). We have had _much practice_ here 70 miles in from the coast and have had to refined our hurricane A-game. Now even a Category 3 is just a flesh wound, an inconvenience, more of a stay-cation than anything else. My wife put a heavy thermal curtain in the hallway to block off the two bedrooms. With the 12,000Btu unit we should be able to move the curtain back a little and thereby include a third bedroom. Even with a soft start I'm not sure our XP8000E would run the 4 ton central air unit, and if it did it would be at its limit and at high gas consumption. So with two window A/C units, if we can sleep cool and I can work cool in this office, that is all she and I need. (We keep a couple of those cheap $49 blowup 10-foot wide, 30-inch deep "swimming" pools new and in the box out in the shop at all times just for these eventualities. We can sit chest deep in them under a beach umbrella during the day to keep cool.) Generators, gas, window A/C's, pools...country folk can survive. So we have proof of concept: She just _had to have_ the 6000Btu unit in her bedroom. To adequately keep the other bedroom cool we had to run it on high. Consequently, she froze in there! I tried telling her...

Guys, if you live in hurricane territory you might want to read this: 2020 was a record-breaking hurricane season. Here's what NOAA says to expect in 2021.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Last hurricane we cooled two bedrooms adequately with a 6000 Btu window unit (may be an 8000, I forget).





Ground Fault said:


> Even with a soft start I'm not sure our XP8000E would run the 4 ton central air unit, and if it did it would be at its limit and at high gas consumption. So with two window A/C units, if we can sleep cool and I can work cool in this office, that is all she and I need.


You got my curiosity up.

I am not trying to counter your thought process, rather I would like to understand it because, although I'm not in hurricane country, the scenario with having AC when the power is out is very much the same - when its 90deg and humid you want to have AC - no matter where you are.

How did you come to the reasoning for the generator that you have? I assume you ran the numbers and that is what you determined to work? Or was it a retroactive calculation - you acquired the generator and then ran numbers on what you can run? If the former - why wouldn't you account for central air in the numbers? 

You did mention fuel consumption. I agree. That is an interesting dilemma. I am curious what your experience has been with acquiring fuel - types and availability? Was storage or transportation an issue in the past? Or are you on natural gas and that has been pretty solid for you? If you are on natural gas and that has been solid - why worry about fuel consumption and choose not to run enough power to keep central air going? 

I picked up a 15kw unit with the goal to power everything here - including central air. I am pretty confident it will work, though I have yet to load test it. I'm hoping to get to that late next week. The fuel is where I am a bit skeptical. It runs around 1.5gal/hr of gasoline, or 4lbs/hr propane. We have natural gas here - but I am not a fan at all on "sole reliance" on what is "provided" via utilities (electric, gas, water) as all that can be cut off. A recent example of just that is what happened this past winter in Texas. My thought is to assume if you don't have fuel in a tank ready to go you don't have it. Then the question is if you use it up or don't have it at all - where do you get it? With an outage like what Texas had you could conceivably travel out of the affected area to get what ever, but then you're using the fuel in your vehicle also. How many other people are doing the same thing? In your case with a hurricane - are the roads even passable after the storm? So there again you come back to the same realization - to assume if you don't have it already you're not going to get it.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

You present a lot to unpack there Flyfisher. I didn't think that much in six years of college. Or since. Always had sufficient gas and supplies, due to world-class planning and the Grace of God. Window A/C's are the way to go using my system: KISS has never let me down.

Now that I think about it there is every chance that it's six and a half years. It's all still a little foggy. Whatever my tenure, I have been assured by reliable sources that I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Cureton's received their stock today. They sold every one of them before noon.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> You got my curiosity up.
> 
> I am not trying to counter your thought process, rather I would like to understand it because, although I'm not in hurricane country, the scenario with having AC when the power is out is very much the same - when its 90deg and humid you want to have AC - no matter where you are.
> 
> ...


We had NG in most of Texas during the freeze, at least in Houston we did. Ike, Harvey all these huricanes when power was down we still had natural gas so I think is reliable. But a plan B is good to have as well


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

JohnWhicker said:


> We had NG in most of Texas during the freeze, at least in Houston we did. Ike, Harvey all these huricanes when power was down we still had natural gas so I think is reliable. But a plan B is good to have as well


Thanks for the input from your experiences. Good stuff!


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Cureton's received their stock today. They sold every one of them before noon.
> View attachment 9369


What are the two boxes? Different sizes so I am curious what they are. I see the one we can read the back of has the wireless connectivity listed so I assume that is the BT enabled unit. Whats the other one?


----------



## McCorby (Apr 26, 2021)

The big one looks like an EU7000iS and the small one looks like a EU2200i


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I talked to my buddy at a Honda OPE dealer yesterday. Same story there. They sell as fast as they come in.

@Ground Fault You got an eu7000 and eu2200?


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, I broke down and, in a moment of........_weakness_, I purchased the EU7000 too.

Such is the inner struggle of the owner of a Generac: Secure in the thought that you have a generator for storm duty, insecure in the stark reality that others have had nothing but trouble with their Generac, you have too, _and you might have more._ When you can least afford to.

I was tired of that concern following me around like a stalking butler, an IED of my sanity, knawing at me in my quiet moments. I've already had it apart because of a leaking gas tank seam, sealed that, and as part of that fiasco found other _latent vice_ "landmines" that would have blown up on me at an in-opportune time. There may be others yet undiscovered. Truth be told, I didn't feel SAFE turning my back on it for any extended time when it would have been running. Besides, who among us wants to wear the scorn of an un-airconditioned wife after a hurricane? ESPECIALLY after having built our legend up to her as being the reincarnation of Nicola Tesla, and Red Green himself? Can I get an AMEN here? My insurance customers deserve my undivided attention after a hurricane, not my generator.

So while they had them in stock I got this family a big Honda. The last one. And I am not looking back. I feel better already, and I haven't even cut the tape on the box yet. One less thing I have to say grace over in my old age. It had to be done.


I'm working concurrently on my GoFundME page as I write this...


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Such is the inner struggle of the owner of a Generac: Secure in the thought that you have a generator for storm duty, insecure in the stark reality that others have had nothing but trouble with their Generac, you have too, _and you might have more._ When you can least afford too.


I used to work for an equipment dealer that one of their "short lines" was Generac (not a primary manufacturer, but we carried their products). I had looked in to them hard and wanted to get a bigger unit back then but I couldn't make the numbers work. Looking back on it - I am glad it didn't work out. What you state above is the general sense I get from all their units. They sure do an awful lot of advertising.

An interesting tidbit about Generac, and maybe most "consumers", or "homeowners", that have looked in to them have already realized this - is they sell a "package". What Generac likes to do is have a business model of a turn-key, if that much, solution for your home back up power. That means you're not just buying a "generator" from them - they install it, hook it up, test it, and they have a dude that comes out every year or twice a year to do scheduled maintenance on the unit to "ensure" it will "be there when you need it".

Being a do-it-yourself'er I find the model that Generac has created a bit humorous. However, it speaks to what our society has developed in to. With all the advertising and driving around seeing the tan enclosures next to peoples' houses all over they certainly have their niche in home back-up power. I am not sure if even half of their customer base knows what end of a screwdriver to turn, though - they just take the bait from a salesmen and open their wallets. When it comes time for maintenance or repairs - they just open their wallets. As long as "it works" they're happy.

I would be curious in 5 years what someone with a ~15-20kw class home back up generator ends up investing in the whole bit - from the initial purchase, install, and set up to the dudes that come out to maintain their units.

Another interesting thing is their home back up generators are nothing more than enclosed "screamers" that run on natural gas. They have bigger units you can get that are 1800rpm, liquid cooled, etc - but when you're already in to the $3-4k range for a packaged "screamer" alone (not installed, maintained) I'd be afraid to know what the investment would be for a real prime class unit through them.

Its almost like they build in reliability issues so their maintenance dudes have job security.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

My turnkey written "quotes" for a 24Kw Generac: Approx $13,000 plus three month wait for installation. They held off on offering a FIRM price due to not knowing what they as a dealer would pay in three months for the unit. And then being vague of other pieces of the puzzle. Yet, they wanted a signature that day to put me into the installation queue. MY ASS! I'm on this forum due to researching them. Best move I ever made.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> My turnkey written "quotes" for a 24Kw Generac: Approx $13,000 plus three month wait for installation. They held off on offering a FIRM price due to not knowing what they as a dealer would pay in three months for the unit. And then being vague of other pieces of the puzzle. Yet, they wanted a signature that day to put me into the installation queue. MY ASS! I'm on this forum due to researching them. Best move I ever made.


Highway robbery man. 3-5K for a 24Kw Generac and 8K install / labor. Absolutely INSANE. I will never pay that coin.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Ground Fault said:


> Yes, I broke down and, in a moment of........_weakness_, I purchased the EU7000 too.
> 
> Such is the inner struggle of the owner of a Generac: Secure in the thought that you have a generator for storm duty, insecure in the stark reality that others have had nothing but trouble with their Generac, you have too, _and you might have more._ When you can least afford to.
> 
> ...


lol!
plenty of duct tape and mad science!
and a little bit of larry the cable guy!
get er done!
love it!
GRIN!
"welcome to the red cool aid!"
"nice to have you in the club!"

yea do tri fuel for both the new hondas when you get a chance.
well done!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Yes, I broke down and, in a moment of........_weakness_, I purchased the EU7000 too.
> 
> Such is the inner struggle of the owner of a Generac: Secure in the thought that you have a generator for storm duty, insecure in the stark reality that others have had nothing but trouble with their Generac, you have too, _and you might have more._ When you can least afford to.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. For me, a bit of buyers remorse lasted a couple months. The wife came around pretty quick… but not right away. I’m very happy with the generator and my setup. Running enclosure and remote start system. Heck of a machine.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. Actually, I now have three Hondas. I've had an EU2000 since 2015. Thought it was sold yesterday. The lady calls me from her truck, on the way here, says she is going to stop by her friends house and bring her with her. FIRST FLAG. I remind her that this is a cash only deal and ask if she is bringing cash. She is not, wants to pay for it with a check, even after having told her it was cash only. Says her bank is the other direction, that going to get cash is an inconvenience for her, that her check is good. SECOND FLAG. I assure her that I know it is, but it's cash only. She acts offended, posturing for position, seeking an advantage in the horse trading. This isn't her first rodeo, nor mine, and I recognize the onset of indignant attitude to back someone down in seeking a superior position. So I one-up her: I do the take-away close. I politely tell her that there is little chance she will need to use the Honda today, that we should reschedule on another day when she has had the time to conveniently go to her bank and get cash. That I am in no rush to sell it, that I will hold it for her. She asks if she can at least to come look at it and see if she can start it, (drive SIXTY MILES, for nothing). THIRD FLAG! I tell her no, that we have discussed the unit sufficiently on the phone, that I have answered all her questions to her satisfaction, or she wouldn't be coming, that she has expressed that she will purchase it at the asking price IF she can start it, that we were to seal the deal today, that I had blocked time out of my business week to do a deal, today, and without cash she will not be leaving with it. Seizing total control of the sale away from her, and so that she knows I have, I tell her that at this point I have a reasonable expectation of a sale if I am to invest further time in the transaction and since no cash, no transaction, and that we are done for today. After all, even if you CAN start it you can't buy it without cash.

Already knowing what she may be up to now, I test her: I tell her that I can meet her near her bank next time that I go that way. She responds that she wants to do the deal here so that she can see how I maintain my other equipment as an indication of the care I would have exercised with this unit. FOURTH FLAG! She had already exhibited signs of a well-seasoned garage sale negotiator, and she was obviously not use to (or happy with) being out maneuvered. So, she is insistent to come anyway, without cash, sixty miles, knowing she will have to drive sixty miles again later with cash, come here today with a friend as a witness, to "see if she can start it". Risk management FLAGS all over this stinky situation. She's been out-maneuvered, has lost control of the sale, and now she has other vindictive motives to come with a witness onto my property. Doesn't want to do the deal close to her bank where it would be more convenient to her.

NO. I don't think so. This lady is a shyster. She didn't want a generator, she wanted to get "injured" on my property. She is a pro at this. She didn't want a generator, she wanted a liability settlement. This is what she does for a living. This is how she supplements her Social Security check.

When you have a Honda generator for sale you don't have to put up with this ****. I have a Honda generator with an extensive recorded maintenance record that has been meticulously maintained. I do not have to have my hat in my hand for anyone in trying to sell it. So it goes back up on the bulletin board at the post office.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Shysty indeed. I had a dude pull a similar stunt with a check after I told him cash only. We at least settled on Venmo, another wannabe crook nevertheless.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LOL!!
cash is king unless the bills are fake too!
watch for those as well!!
they even have fake 1.00 bills now!!
wow times are tough!

just raise the price when they try to get you to lower it!
" take it or leave it "
most of the time when i go to look at something I take way more cash then needed..
you never know if they guy has other gear up for sale till you land on the property!

yea there are those who you do not want to sell to...
pick a better place to post the sales ad!
and do not post your address!!
they might come back with a truck with a crew and clean you out in the night!

if the buyer starts wining just say you changed your mind and the unit is not for sale...
i get that even over on ebay!

sorry dude no sale! lol!
be safe out there!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Ground fault - You might consider the US Carb MSK7000 kit for the EU7000is if you have natural gas available. It works great!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks BD. I am considering it, but it is across the street. Expensive: $1100 for the gas company to bore under the street to get it on this side, then $1500 for the plumber to get it to where I would want it. If it gets cheaper I just might.

Until then...I am brainstorming whether the 7000 would work if I disconnected the gas supply line from the gas tank and connected the gas line going to my boat motor. There is 36 gallons in there. That way I don't have to fill the generator's tank. Paul, is that feasible? Or does the generator's gas tank need to be pressurized for the fuel injection to work?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Thanks BD. I am considering it, but it is across the street. Expensive: $1100 for the gas company to bore under the street to get it on this side, then $1500 for the plumber to get it to where I would want it. If it gets cheaper I just might.
> 
> Until then...I am brainstorming whether the 7000 would work if I disconnected the gas supply line from the gas tank and connected the gas line going to my boat motor. There is 36 gallons in there. That way I don't have to fill the generator's tank. Paul, is that feasible? Or does the generator's gas tank need to be pressurized for the fuel injection to work?


The tank does not get pressurized, there is a pump in the tank that send fuel under pressure to the injector.

Pinellas sells a extended run kit for the eu7000, you can hook it to any marine tank.

Are you oil, propane or electric for your heat and hot water? A 100 gallon propane tank with the uscarb trifuel kit might be a good fit.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

😄
AHA! Yes! I forgot! The extended run kit with the pump in the gas cap. That's about $459.99. Heck, once you bought a 7000, that doesn't seem like a lot of money...anymore... Is the pump in the sending cap or the receiving cap? But then, if I'm spending $460 on an extended run setup, I'm already half way there to $2500 for natural gas. 😄

We are all electric here. Approximately how many propane gallons/hour does a 7000 use under, say...1/2 load?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you can run an inline high pressure fuel pump with a flow through regulator...
they run bucks for the right ones.
do an external inline high pressure fuel pump with regulator tank return hose for the over pressure.
so two hose system to the external tank.
your pressure is 45 psi.min.
and you can run a bit more like up to 60psi ok.
the race site guys have good pumps and good regulators!
and yes a large tank rocks!
there is room for the new pump and reg setup inside the chassis on the 7000is.
and you could setup for a removal of the oem pump in the tank. and make a new pickup with a sock for the tank.
and do valves for the rail fuel return dump and the main fuel to select for external tank and fuel return external.
that way you do not over fill on board tank with external fuel run.

easy to do if you are in to efi bench testing like for dyno work!
most race folks have been doing this for several years.

yea external gasoline can be done!
with maybe 500-700 in parts.
lot of time!
grin!
but it would get you what ever time the fuel supply size it!

oh yea start collecting used aluminum boat fuel tanks when they retire boats!
you can cut those apart and rebuild them with a tig welder!
just be sure to flush and clean the tanks before cutting and welding.
and if you are real good you can weld if they are full of water.
just pull a slight vac on the tank to over come the 7 psi.
a shop vac works with a speed control for reg of vac.
you could get a LARGE fuel tank on the cheap...
or just buy one of the 300 gallon job site rated fuel trailers!
easy to pull one of those to the pumps!
there is a couple of places here in Iowa that make those for gasoline as well as diesel fuel.
pretty cool for large farm operations with super large tractors.
you can also find used simi truck fuel tanks as used on the cheap.
just flush clean those. and they have the return fittings on them for efi as well as tank vents.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> 😄
> AHA! Yes! I forgot! The extended run kit with the pump in the gas cap. That's about $459.99. Heck, once you bought a 7000, that doesn't seem like a lot of money...anymore... Is the pump in the sending cap or the receiving cap? But then, if I'm spending $460 on an extended run setup, I'm already half way there to $2500 for natural gas. 😄
> 
> We are all electric here. Approximately how many propane gallons/hour does a 7000 use under, say...1/2 load?


The eu7000 is more efficient on gasoline. But propane and gasoline are pretty comparable.



https://genconnexdirect.net/Liturature/Technotes/GenConneX_Technote_Propane_Tank_Runtimes.pdf


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

THANKS Drmerdp! That's the kind of detail I was wondering about but wasn't going to pose the multiple questions RE various loads. That gives me the needed info going forward. FOR NOW I think I will get through this hurricane season doing it the old fashion way: fill the generator tank with gas periodically with gas lightered out of the boat gas tank. The propane idea intrigues me still though. Going to think that one through.

What jumps out at me is the extended run time you can get on the EU2000 using the 20lb propane tank. I told ya'll early in this thread that I needed the EU2200 "for travel". Here is why:

I am almost through rigging my Tacoma with a backseat fold-out memory foam bed so I can sleep in it on the boatramp (or any other semi-stealth place) rather than pay $30 for a campsite. That's highway robbery. I'll sleep in the boat until it gets too hot in May to do so comfortably, then I'll start putting the boat on the trailer at dusk and bailing into the back seat bed. Plan is to duplicate a system a friend of mine uses to go overlanding in comfort: run a 6,000Btu A/C on a shelf in the bed. He runs it with his EU2000 and blows the cold air into the cab through the sliding back window of the cab and sliding front window of the bed cap. The small 20lb propane bottle referenced in your runtime table (or the tank size just under the 20lb) is the way to go, taking into consideration the run times shown in your tables. I won't need to get up in the early morning hours to refill the generator gas tank if I go the propane route. Hammock in boat:








Hammock w full zip-in mosquito netting, Julie Creek, Sam Rayburn Spring pre-spawn. The water is up and I'm on the edge of a flooded forest, now about 3' deep. MASSIVE flooded oaks behind me off the bow. COOL under their shade, almost cold. Picture taken before a nice 2-hour nap after a good morning of ripping some lips on some scaly critters!








Said scaly critters: 2 limits in two hours. We do this in the Spring for a couple of weeks when the crappie return to the brush piles after the spawn. Easy limits. We vacuum pack them and then we have fish for the year. Then we keep catching them because it is TOO FUN and we give them away at church or to neighbors. Country boy can survive.








Dream Hammock, Harvey Creek on Sam Rayburn. Cool May morning coffee, crappie brush pile is 20 yards behind the boat. Slept on the brush pile overnight so I'd be the first one there in the morning! i sleep all over this lake. FOR FREE! They are not charging...YET.








Same morning, just caught a limit of crappie, cooking bacon and eggs in the boat.








48x54 wire shelving mattress platform in Tacoma, rear sound deadening removed. Picture from first proof of concept mock-up.








Custom gatching memory foam mattress. Front half of platform stows rearward, on top of rear half of platform, under mattress. "S" clips join the two halves of the platform when in use








48x54 mattress. I sleep on the diagonal, more than enough room. VERY comfortable!








24x54 wire shelf located bedrail high in front of bed cap, 6,000Btu window A/C fastened to shelf with leveling jacking screws to fine tune A/C level, condensate evacuated via condensate fitting/stand pipe through base of A/C to vinyl hose going through bed floor. *Secure generator under back of bed to trailer hitch w heavy wire rope and padlock.* The propane idea means propane can remain in truckbed with propane hose going to the EU2200 under the truckbed. Clean, almost unobtrusive. (Flat plate heat exchanger 16 gallon hot water shower system under construction. Fits under rear shelf. NorthStar ATV Boomless Broadcast and Spot Sprayer — 16-Gallon Capacity, 2.2 GPM, 12 Volts | Northern Tool New at 10...)








I am SERIOUS about my camping comfort. After sleeping outdoors for over fifty years i don't do uncomfortable anymore:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup a portable air con unit can be used for a tent or the boat!
it just vents the exhaust with the moisture outside..
some even have a chill breaker feature! (heat setting)
some of the little 5000k btu might be the ticket!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I see, you got Plans. with the EU2000 and EU2200, a simple marine gas tank and extended run gas cap might be the most practical solution. For propane or natural gas kits I like hutch mountain.

For the eu7000 I took a good look at the IPI BERGS III kit. Almost $500 bucks but a very simple installation. Pinellas products has a cleaner more intricate setup that’s much more complicated to install. I’d take the BERGs system personally.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks Drmerdp. I like the gasoline extended run for the EU2200, but traveling cross country with gasoline in the back of the truck just gives me one more thing to worry about. I like the propane idea on that. Thanks for pointing me in that direction. 

As for the EU7000 I am going to check out all of the options REAL CLOSELY. I'm thinking with the 12,000Btu units I need the full advantage of gasoline for maximum wattage. I'm also thinking in terms of the need to provision for two week extended runs as we have had to do that twice. This is one that I will take my time on deciding.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Ground Fault said:


> Thanks Drmerdp. I like the gasoline extended run for the EU2200, but traveling cross country with gasoline in the back of the truck just gives me one more thing to worry about. I like the propane idea on that. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.
> 
> As for the EU7000 I am going to check out all of the options REAL CLOSELY. I'm thinking with the 12,000Btu units I need the full advantage of gasoline for maximum wattage. I'm also thinking in terms of the need to provision for two week extended runs as we have had to do that twice. This is one that I will take my time on deciding.


Personally I wouldn’t worry about a proper marine fuel tank in the back of a pickup, even with a bed cab. Plus you already Need to fuel the boat, now you’d have some extra gas on hand in case. To each their own, never hurts to have the option of an alternative fuel.

I keep my eu7000 set up gasoline as the primary fuel source, and propane as the back up. I keep 20 gallons of non ethanol fuel on hand in case as well. My primary reason for using gasoline as a primary fuel is how easy and reliably it starts. Fuel injection for the win. Using my custom built wired remote start, my wife or father in-law can easily start the unit from the boiler room. Wait a minute for the unit to warm up and flip the interlock and circuit breakers never having to step outside. (Obviously the generator sits in a running enclosure.) 

Last winter I had a 3 day power outage in the middle of winter, that coincided with a late delivery of propane. Down to 10 percent. (500gallon tank) My old champion 7000w generator that I converted to trifuel hadn’t seen a drop of gasoline in years but I needed to prioritize my propane boiler over the generator so I needed to scramble for gasoline. It was annoying and enlightening. Since then I decided that a whole house generator which I was considering wasnt the best move considering my reliance on propane deliveries and the potential for a low fuel instance combined with impassable roads for the delivery truck.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea in a total fuel desert could be an issue during a real BIG event....
think Iowa dechero 2020 for the life lesson...
3 weeks in heat at the min for streets to open...
6 weeks for 80% power restoration...
and that was in town! 
a good argument for under ground power lines...
at least in areas not prone for high water floods.

tri fuel is the way to go...
the priority fuel as the fuel you can have on hand.
with at least one other fuel as a plan B fuel.
for me plan a is natural gas. gasoline as plan b, and LP as plan c.

*click here for a fuel wagon*
*take a look at the fuel wagon idea...
there are mfg's that make these in versions for lp and for gasoline.*


----------

